
Shkreli ordered jailed for online bounty on Hillary Clinton's hair - endswapper
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-crime-shkreli/shkreli-ordered-jailed-for-online-bounty-on-hillary-clintons-hair-idUSKCN1BO2T8
======
wakeywakeywakey
He may not get away with a lenient sentence if he continues rubbing salt in
the wound while the process is ongoing.

------
chirau
Wow. They really are out to get him.

~~~
existencebox
This honestly seems rather absurd to an outside observer. ; even as one who
has historically rooted for Shkreli to get some sort of karma. They were
faster to act on this than any entity with power has been to act on Equifax.
Perhaps that's not a fair comparison, but it seems most apt.

Are we to assume there is going to be equal enforcement or some sort of
precedent in this judgement? (I say this with tongue-heavily-in-cheek)

